# Ever been threatened while fursuiting?



## SirrocoTheServal (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm wondering if you ever get people threatening or harassing you when you go out fursuiting in public places.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 7, 2009)

SirrocoTheServal said:


> I'm wondering if you ever get people threatening or harassing you when you go out fursuiting in public places.



Tempting for me to actually DO that.


----------



## Bladespark (Mar 7, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 7, 2009)

SirrocoTheServal said:


> I'm wondering if you ever get people threatening or harassing you when you go out fursuiting in public places.



no, but it sounds like something I would do.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 7, 2009)

Ornias said:


> no, but it sounds like something I would do.



Throwing tomatoes comes to mind, think of how hard that could be to wash out.


----------



## Beetlecat (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes actually. At an outdoor festival, Some young teenage chick was begging us to go see this child sitting up in the stands. Because it would make her day yatta yatta please please please

Since it's impossible to pantomime 'we can't climb up there so you go get her' and we couldn't leave without getting the whole group moving (wasn't the kinda of event where you want to be separated and there was just one handler) and wow is that impossible when there are mother with babes all around, we just nodded.

After trying for a while she bursts into cussing and yelling. Then she'd say "no no it's okay. you guys are cute." then she'd plead and then back to curseing and yell at us to stop smiling at her (!? The smile doesn't come off!). 

I poked our handler to move us along (and stood behind him as much as I could) as I was getting a bit worried XD


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 7, 2009)

Beetlecat said:


> Yes actually. At an outdoor festival, Some young teenage chick was begging us to go see this child sitting up in the stands. Because it would make her day yatta yatta please please please
> 
> Since it's impossible to pantomime 'we can't climb up there so you go get her' and we couldn't leave without getting the whole group moving (wasn't the kinda of event where you want to be separated and there was just one handler) and wow is that impossible when there are mother with babes all around, we just nodded.
> 
> ...



You couldn't umm, you know, take the head thing off?
Or give a effort.
Or not fursuit in public.


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 7, 2009)

why would you fursuit in public? I could never do that.
I'd be too embarrased >.<


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd rather burn alive than be forced to fursuit.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 7, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> You couldn't umm, you know, take the head thing off?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nothing makes a kid scream like seeing the really fun giant animal he's watching decapitate itself - and then discovering that it's fake. Little kids actually believe we're real, and it kind of sucks to crush them by getting out of costume.
> ...


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 7, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> You couldn't umm, you know, take the head thing off?
> Or give a effort.
> Or not fursuit in public.



You don't break character or ruin the magic in a show, no matter what sort of show it is.

Also, the event didn't sound to me like a furry event.  A human/mascot suiter in the same situation would probably have done the same thing, especially if the suiter's voice wasn't even close to the character's voice.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 7, 2009)

LoboRoo said:


> Nothing makes a kid scream like seeing the really fun giant animal he's watching decapitate itself - and then discovering that it's fake. Little kids actually believe we're real, and it kind of sucks to crush them by getting out of costume.



Wow, I know when I was that young I wasn't that brainless



LoboRoo said:


> I fursuit in public because it's fun, and the kids love it. A lot of these kids have never seen anything like this, and their parents can't afford places like Disney World and shit where you see the "real" Mickey, Goofy, etc. So it makes some kids' day. That makes it worth it to me.



And how exactly is walking around in a giant suit fun? I mean come on, it's not even fireproof, totally awesome looking or has powered servos to make you stronger.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 7, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> Wow, I know when I was that young I wasn't that brainless
> 
> 
> 
> And how exactly is walking around in a giant suit fun? I mean come on, it's not even fireproof, totally awesome looking or has powered servos to make you stronger.



So you remember exactly what it was like when you were two or three? Really? Given your apparent level of intelligence now (low) I can't imagine you were an exceptionally gifted toddler. 


And what's fun to me might not be fun to you, and vice versa.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 7, 2009)

LoboRoo said:


> So you remember exactly what it was like when you were two or three? Really? Given your apparent level of intelligence now (low) I can't imagine you were an exceptionally gifted toddler.
> 
> 
> And what's fun to me might not be fun to you, and vice versa.



I blame video games and rap music for my stupidity. And no, I wasn't gifted, I just knew what was real and what was fake.


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 7, 2009)

i volunteered as a mascot for a cat rescue and stood out front of the pet store with them and the cages of adopties and got "hey pussy pussy" hollered at me by some red necks in a truck and whistled at
but that's about it


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Mar 7, 2009)

Beetlecat said:


> Yes actually. At an outdoor festival, Some young teenage chick was begging us to go see this child sitting up in the stands. Because it would make her day yatta yatta please please please
> 
> Since it's impossible to pantomime 'we can't climb up there so you go get her' and we couldn't leave without getting the whole group moving (wasn't the kinda of event where you want to be separated and there was just one handler) and wow is that impossible when there are mother with babes all around, we just nodded.
> 
> ...



It's cool to hear your story and it sounds like that chick was bi-polar or something. By the way you'll hear from me later this year about my fursuit since your work is awesome and you'll be in the same city as me.


----------



## Squattle (Mar 7, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Throwing gasoline on fursuiters is an amusing and rewarding pastime that's fun for the whole family!



... A dragon.. how surprising.. Yea.. have fun trying that. You must like hospital food a lot or something.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 7, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Throwing gasoline on fursuiters is an amusing and rewarding pastime that's fun for the whole family!



Agreed.


----------



## Shino (Mar 8, 2009)

I like the idea of going out in public because...
(and this might be completely oxymoronic)
I can be myself without having to worry about my reputation in real life (because the vast majority of people think furries (and in particular fursuiters) are wierd, and that's just one more label I don't need in my day to day life).
Also, (I know some of you know what I mean here) I just feel more comfortable in my suit than in regular clothing. Can't really explain it. When I see myself in my head from day to day, I'm a furry, not a human. I guess the suit helps me get closer to that "comfortable" me.

Am I making any sense here? *crickets chirping*

EDIT: The problem that I'm having is finding someone to be handler that isn't creeped out by the idea. (Gawd, I need new people friends. Unfortunately, I live in the middle of nowhere and don't have many to choose from.)


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't really understand what you have against fursuiters Greasemunkey, I'm just going to assume you saw Santa take his beard off at the mall when you were little, dashing your hopes and dreams..

But anyway, I haven't been fursuiting long but some people did give me strange looks when I went in public last time, I wouldn't call that being threatened but they need a sense of humor.


----------



## Equium (Mar 8, 2009)

I would fursuit in public if I got a fursuit for the simple reason that nobody knows it's me. What I DON'T do in public (very often) is wear my partial (headless) suit, because I do get quite a bit of stick for it. Oh, I'll be wearing it around for Red Nose Day this Friday - I can get away with it. The area in which I live isn't the most welcoming, so I do get the odd insult thrown at me when I wear my tail to the local club or something.

But I tell you what I do love doing - going up to the 24hr store in the middle of the night in the tail and paws and freaking out the cashiers. XD


----------



## furrystripes (Mar 8, 2009)

just love fursuiters


----------



## furrystripes (Mar 8, 2009)

dont understand why fursuiters need handlers new to fursuiting


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't have a fursuit, but if I ever saw someone harassing a suiter, I'd rush in to help them. (Furry or not, it's wrong to harass people) 

Haha, if I ever see a suiter in real life, I'd go over and hug them or something. xD

When/If I get one, I might do some public fursuiting, if I ever get over my shyness. Dx


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 8, 2009)

If I saw a fursuiter IRL I'd follow them around and explain to any parent who wanted to let their kid hug it just exactly why that's a bad idea :V .


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> If I saw a fursuiter IRL I'd follow them around and explain to any parent who wanted to let their kid hug it just exactly why that's a bad idea :V .



I lol'd at how true that might be. xD


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Mar 8, 2009)

Shino said:


> I like the idea of going out in public because...
> (and this might be completely oxymoronic)
> I can be myself without having to worry about my reputation in real life (because the vast majority of people think furries (and in particular fursuiters) are wierd, and that's just one more label I don't need in my day to day life).
> Also, (I know some of you know what I mean here) I just feel more comfortable in my suit than in regular clothing. Can't really explain it. When I see myself in my head from day to day, I'm a furry, not a human. I guess the suit helps me get closer to that "comfortable" me.
> ...


I get what your saying, it's simply a way to be free of your human self and that lets you do things you normally wouldn't do because you'd be embarrassed, but in a suit it doesn't matter cause you can just leave, take it off and continue with your human life.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 8, 2009)

i'd go up to them and be like " Whats sup furrry freaky bro, havin fun?" lmao.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 8, 2009)

Depending on how bad they smell I might spray them with Lysol if I have some handy :V .


----------



## Toaster (Mar 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Depending on how bad they smell I might spray them with Lysol if I have some handy :V .



That would rock.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 8, 2009)

Ornias said:


> That would rock.



If I'm ever gripped by the wildly self destructive urge to attend a con I'm totally going to bring Lysol, from what I understand fursuiters are quite literally the stinkiest thing on earth. Also I would go as Racist Frankenstein, that is the best fursuit :V .


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Mar 8, 2009)

No because I have no fursuit yet, would be the simple answer.

I don't understand why some people have such a huge thing against people/furries who DO enjoy it though.
If you see someone wearing an animal costume and hanging out at a popular kiddies park every week then fine, call the police, ask them why, something,  it's likely they're up to no good.
But someone just using their fursuit for more than going to cons or to photograph themselves by attending an event? Why the hell not?

All you're doing by joking about harrassing them or throwing fuel over them is proving how much of an ass you are.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 8, 2009)

UKtehwhitewolf said:


> All you're doing by joking about harrassing them or throwing fuel over them is proving how much of an ass you are.



Thank you. It almost makes you wonder if they're just a bunch of channers trolling the forum. It sure makes reading around their immature posts to read the serious posts tedious to say the least.

_Kellan, the old warhorse_


----------



## CrackRoxas (Mar 8, 2009)

UKtehwhitewolf said:


> No because I have no fursuit yet, would be the simple answer.
> 
> I don't understand why some people have such a huge thing against people/furries who DO enjoy it though.
> If you see someone wearing an animal costume and hanging out at a popular kiddies park every week then fine, call the police, ask them why, something,  it's likely they're up to no good.
> ...





Kellan Meig'h said:


> Thank you. It almost makes you wonder if they're just a bunch of channers trolling the forum. It sure makes reading around their immature posts to read the serious posts tedious to say the least.
> 
> _Kellan, the old warhorse_



Agreed. =3


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 8, 2009)

I haven't suited yet, but i do get odd glances when I wear my tail. I haven't got a bad comment yet, though.


----------



## Aden (Mar 9, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> I like sending people to the ICU if that's what you meant



...and here's your honorary ITG badge.

Also most fursuiters rock, but it's not for me and I'd be waaay too embarrassed about being in public with a 'suit on. Don't know how you do it.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2009)

Whitenoise is kidding, Ornias thinks he's being cool by being a parrot.

Meh.

I wonder what would happen if I combined my fursonas into one suit.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 9, 2009)

Placebo said:


> I haven't suited yet, but i do get odd glances when I wear my tail. I haven't got a bad comment yet, though.



Haha...niice. You still need to take a picture.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 9, 2009)

I've only come across one instance where there was any form of harrassing but again, it was nothing. Spend a day being a spot for my best friend, volunteered at a place that asked, and on our way back on the ferry some person on a bike says "Fucking furfags" as we were walking by.

I looked at him and said "Yeah, we're awesome" and walked on. If people are going to harass you in costume they are looking for a rise. It's best to ignore them or take them lightly.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Haha...niice. You still need to take a picture.


I knoooww but I don't have a camera other than my crappy cell phone. T.T

I'll see if I have any friends with better cameras. :3


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 9, 2009)

BadgerBadgerBadger said:


> I don't really understand what you have against fursuiters Greasemunkey, I'm just going to assume you saw Santa take his beard off at the mall when you were little, dashing your hopes and dreams..
> 
> But anyway, I haven't been fursuiting long but some people did give me strange looks when I went in public last time, I wouldn't call that being threatened but they need a sense of humor.



Because, I have a tendency to lash out against things that I don't like.
And besides, people should act like that out of a public place like a park, where people are trying to enjoy themselves without someone acting like a freak.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> Because, I have a tendency to lash out against things that I don't like.
> And besides, people should act like that out of a public place like a park, where people are trying to enjoy themselves without someone acting like a freak.


Well someone is cranky and not fun at all


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 17, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Well someone is cranky and not fun at all



Dont blame him, he "follows the voices in his head"

DID SOMEONE SAY FRONTAL LOBOTOMY!?


----------



## Bambi (Mar 17, 2009)

I've known people who've worn fursuits to be threatened, but most people don't cause much trouble beyond that.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 17, 2009)

Bambi said:


> I've known people who've worn fursuits to be threatened, but most people don't cause much trouble beyond that.



People wear fursuits just to be threatened?

Sorry, it had to be said.


----------



## Tonk09 (Mar 21, 2009)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Thank you. It almost makes you wonder if they're just a bunch of channers trolling the forum. It sure makes reading around their immature posts to read the serious posts tedious to say the least.
> 
> _Kellan, the old warhorse_


 
It probably is, just ignore them.


----------



## Carenath (Mar 21, 2009)

LoboRoo said:


> So you remember exactly what it was like when you were two or three? Really?


Actually I do remember being that young, because I was three when we first got satellite television and I remember watching my dad getting up onto the roof to install the dish.

I dont have a fursuit, so I have no idea how people would react to me walking around in a dragon costume, but they'd probably just assume I came from a play or something and think nothing of it really.


----------



## crazydog (Mar 22, 2009)

why would you be shy to fursuit in public no one would know that it is you. when i get my suit im might fursuit in public if some one will do it with me and plus when i go out fursuiting im gona pack a pistole and if anyone threatens me ill shoot their ass! lol na i wouldnt shoot them olny if i had to for self defence.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't have a fursuit but if I did get one, I'm not sure if I'd have the courage to wear it in public


----------



## wolfbird (Mar 24, 2009)

I haven't been fullsuiting in public before, but I've worn partials (a dragon to the office Halloween party, a husky to a school party and another husky to a night club). No one's ever said anything, despite the whole range of situations. The time I wore the newer husky while night clubbing I was so tired on my way home I just took the head off and trudged home with the paws and tail still on. It was midnight on a Friday in one of Canada's busiest cities and no one said anything. Some old people looked at me funny on the bus, but I think they were afraid of me than anything (punk biker jacket, glowsticks, a tail hanging off my belt and holding a decapitated dog head. Also probably appeared to be on some sort of mind-altering drug-- which I wasn't!).


----------



## Cotoncandie (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't have a suit yet (oi, that's about to change) but I know that in my town, people will either think it's pretty cool and take a few pics, or the minority of morons would just shout nasty things at me. Just ignore 'em


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Mar 24, 2009)

crazydog said:


> why would you be shy to fursuit in public no one would know that it is you. when i get my suit im might fursuit in public if some one will do it with me and plus when i go out fursuiting im gona pack a pistole and if anyone threatens me ill shoot their ass! lol na i wouldnt shoot them olny if i had to for self defence.


That'd actually be funny to see someone threatening you then just pull out the .50 and pop a cap in that loser. But then what are the cops going to do... put out a warrant on a german shepherd LOL


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 24, 2009)

I wasn't threated but people give me an "evil eye" when I walk with a tail. But I don't let that get to me at all because non-furries have their own opinion and I have mine.


----------



## Taekel (Mar 24, 2009)

I first went fursuitting in Wal-Mart when I was 12, haha!
I got poked in the eye by some 6-year-old who kept asking "How can you see?!"
But I've never been harassed, thank goodness. 
If I saw someone being harrassed, I'd rush in to help, as ShamanFox said, "Furry or not."


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 24, 2009)

SirrocoTheServal said:


> That'd actually be funny to see someone threatening you then just pull out the .50 and pop a cap in that loser. But then what are the cops going to do... put out a warrant on a german shepherd LOL



How do you fire a gun with giant ass paws?
And how are you supposed to carry it? The police don't exactly like it when you carry a gun around un-holstered.


----------



## crazydog (Mar 24, 2009)

SirrocoTheServal said:


> That'd actually be funny to see someone threatening you then just pull out the .50 and pop a cap in that loser. But then what are the cops going to do... put out a warrant on a german shepherd LOL


yeah they would they call "shots fired, shots fired dispatch i need a dog cacher and a medic now!" 
"we need a decription of the suspect".
"uhhhhh your not gona beleive this but it was....a........german shepherd" 
"what!!!" 

haha that would be funny "why did you shoot him?" 
"he took my chew toy duh!" lol

you can make ways to holster it and i might miss the crazy ediot with my big ass paws but at least i would make him s*** a brick


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 24, 2009)

crazydog said:


> yeah they would they call "shots fired, shots fired dispatch i need a dog cacher and a medic now!"
> "we need a decription of the suspect".
> "uhhhhh your not gona beleive this but it was....a........german shepherd"
> "what!!!"
> ...



Actually, it would be more like *BANG* Ok, suspect dead.
Yea, if you shoot someone, they can shoot you.


----------



## wendyw (Mar 24, 2009)

wolfbird said:


> Some old people looked at me funny on the bus, but I think they were afraid of me than anything (punk biker jacket, glowsticks, a tail hanging off my belt and holding a decapitated dog head. Also probably appeared to be on some sort of mind-altering drug-- which I wasn't!).



Haha.
That must have been an awesome sight.


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Apr 12, 2009)

When ever i get around to making my fursuit im not sure how i'd do in public. I'd be sorta nervous at first but hey ya gotta go some where with it XD.


----------



## Husky89 (Apr 13, 2009)

surprisingly I refuse to wear my ears and tail in public only at the private parties because I'm a private person.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Apr 13, 2009)

I would wear them, unfortunately I am too shy to go to furmeets or con =P

It seems a bit strange to me to be threatened, unless it's a radicalist doing the threatening.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2009)

Pwncakesfury said:


> Words.



Your name makes me feel hungry, because I mis-read it as "PancakeFury". This has no relevance to the topic in question.


----------



## Chronic (Apr 13, 2009)

Back when I worked at Wal-Mart, they let me wear my tail on occasion. The worst comment I got was "So you're a furdyke?" I smiled and said "No, I'm a rat. And I have the plague. Here's your soda."


----------



## SpringEquinoxx (Apr 18, 2009)

harassing someone in a fursuit is kinda like giving someone lip for being gay or black. it's just wrong, no matter how funny it might be, even if you're just joking around. I think that people who do that missed out on a lot of fun in thier lives, and they take it out on people who are still enjoying life any way they can.


----------



## Aden (Apr 18, 2009)

SpringEquinoxx said:


> harassing someone in a fursuit is kinda like giving someone lip for being gay or black.



Get out.


----------



## Shino (Apr 18, 2009)

SpringEquinoxx said:


> harassing someone in a fursuit is kinda like giving someone lip for being gay or black. it's just wrong, no matter how funny it might be, even if you're just joking around. I think that people who do that missed out on a lot of fun in thier lives, and they take it out on people who are still enjoying life any way they can.


 
Agreed. I've also noticed that people are more likely to say that kinda stuff when they're hanging out with a group of people. Usually, the evil one will force the one in the group looking for acceptance into saying it.
I've especially noticed this when I fursuit at the park toward the "ghetto" end of town. These people are so sad, they have nothing better to do than dick around in the park across from the police station and badmouth others.

Doesn't bother me. At least _I'm_ enjoying myself. That, and the little kids love me. Well, the ones that don't have freaked-out parents.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 19, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I wasn't threated but people give me an "evil eye" when I walk with a tail. But I don't let that get to me at all because non-furries have their own opinion and I have mine.


 
My little brother is a HUGE anti-furry, he hates my being a furry and he makes this whole big deal about it. He tried to get my mother to get mad and tell me that I wasn't allowed to be a furry anymore [as if that would actually work] and when that didn't work, he tried to make me sound mentally insane. My mom turned to him and laughed saying "Nothing that she does scares me anymore, it's not self destructive and she's not forcing it on you, leave her be."



Chronic said:


> Back when I worked at Wal-Mart, they let me wear my tail on occasion. The worst comment I got was "So you're a furdyke?" I smiled and said "No, I'm a rat. And I have the plague. Here's your soda."


 
lol that is just priceless!


----------



## angel kaim (Apr 19, 2009)

ive never been threatened while doing anything "unorthidox to the public eye" -pfft-, but i think thats because i give anyone staring at me or my friends strangley the old stink eye. i dont take to kinndly to threats, and figure "if you have a problem with me, do something about it, so long as you dont have a problem with me dong something back"


----------



## EkonyaWolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Thankfully, I've never been threatened.


----------



## SilverShadow (Apr 19, 2009)

Sadly...the place I was harassed wasn't when I was out and about shopping or something really public and random, it was while I was attending a sci-fi/fantasy convention. I was fortunate that a fellow con attendee saw that I needed help, and was quick to pull the jerk off me. Said jerk was promptly removed from the convention and I spent the rest of my time there playing Magic The Gathering with my hero 

Overall, from my personal experience, people respond quite well to fursuits. They're fun, and many people like to be included in that fun (I get tons of hugs!). Of course, there will be people who look at you strangely, but a lot of the time just acting goofy can loosen those people up too. People love cute fluffy things. It's a fact!


----------



## Ruko (Apr 19, 2009)

SilverShadow said:


> People love cute fluffy things. It's a fact!



Yep, I'd have to agree. I mean how can you be angry with something that is soft and furry and hugable.


----------



## Corto (Apr 19, 2009)

SpringEquinoxx said:


> harassing someone in a fursuit is kinda like giving someone lip for being gay or black.


No, that's not even close to being an accurate analogy. Making fun of someone on a fursuit is more like making fun of someone who's cosplaying or dressed as a clown.


----------



## SpringEquinoxx (Apr 20, 2009)

Corto said:


> No, that's not even close to being an accurate analogy. Making fun of someone on a fursuit is more like making fun of someone who's cosplaying or dressed as a clown.



i guess what i meant by that is its just someone who is different from the harrasser, and therefore they must attack them ebcause they aren't used to 'different'


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2009)

It isn't so much about being "different" as it is about being "ridiculous".


----------



## Kesslan (Apr 20, 2009)

Corto said:


> It isn't so much about being "different" as it is about being "ridiculous".


 
That is merely your personal oppinion on it, and arguably a biased one (Though no more so than those who are heavily pro suiter). For most it's simply a way of going out and having fun. Some people go to bars to have fun, some people go play paintball or airsoft to have fun, others go hiking or play role playing games or what have you. For the most part any of these things are entirely harmless.

The analogy of hating fursuiters being akin to hating some one becuase their gay or black or what ever is not quite the same thing, but at the same time the root cause of it is largley no different. And thus far more similar than you clearly belive. Racially people dislike other races simply because they are different. They look different, have different cultural beliefs and so on. Those that have some strong dislike of pepole who wear fursuits dislike them because the people who wear them are breaking what they consider the social norm as well. Because clearly anyone who would do such a thing cant possibly be sane right? Just how so many people still belive being gay is merely a choice.

The line simply changes in that regard in that with suiting it is a choice and nothing but, where as sexual orientation is far less so and racial background is completely out of the person's hands. You dont get to pick your parents afterall.

In the end however, humanity as a whole hates what it doesnt understand to one degree or another. And for those claiming it's all because of sexual fetishes, they clearly are blind to the fact that every single sexual fetish in the fandom comes largely from outside the fandom. For every single sexual fetish I've even heard of inside the fandom, I've found there are large groups of NON furries that are well established and into it too. There are people who are into having sex in things like hockey gear as a fetish for example. That's something I seriously dont get amongst quite a few other things, but what ever, their not hurting anyone by it so I dont care. And then there's a few fetishes that are potnetially harmful to the people partaking in it (Suspension for example) but their not hurting others. While I'd be worried about those involved, again their not hurting anyone else by it.

Meanwhile people find far more harmful behaviour either acceptable or tolerable. Excessive consumption of Alcohol is extremely common, to outright alcoholism. Excessive drug use is also quite common. More and more people pay no attention to speed limits as well, dont bother signaling etc. People complain about it sure, but then they complain even more the moment it actually gets cracked down on. A good example was a recent ticketing campaing by the police around where I live. All they did was ticket speeders, people failing to signal etc. All things we have set laws set out for. And there was a massive uproar, becuase clearly by doing their jobs and enforcing the law, the police were merely out to grab money from everyone. 

In the end, regardless of what the detractors of the furry fandom on the whole say, we are all too human.


----------



## Kittiara (Apr 20, 2009)

You cannot relate harassment received as a fursuiter or cosplayer or clown to harassment received as somebody who is gay or black.  People are more likely to think you are being silly or want to be messed/joked around with, and dressing up like that WILL attract attention.  Duh.

Being gay or black is not a choice to dress up as something and expect flak for it.  Face it, you are gonna get looks and some catcalls if you dress up as an animal.  It is not persecution, however.

And if you can't deal with getting teased for doing something like fursuiting in public, if you can't take it all in stride, don't do it.

The end.

As for the thread, I haven't ever fursuited but in the future I intend to do so and get a group together and do something silly and fun. :3


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2009)

Kesslan said:


> That is merely your personal oppinion on it, and arguably a biased one (Though no more so than those who are heavily pro suiter). For most it's simply a way of going out and having fun.


First of all, it's not biased. Just because I dont fursuit doesn't mean I have a special place in my hate-organ for this activity. I obviously wouldn't be moderating this specific part of the forum if it were so.
Second, it isn't an opinion, or at least not "my" opinion. Someone on the street dressed in a full Wolf or Fox or what have you suit just "because" is silly. 
Maybe there's a fruitfandom out there, and they have great fun dressing as apples and bananas in their conventions and drawing anthropomorphic watermelons and whatever. It could be the most fun they've ever had in their lives. But if I go outside and see a person dressed as a pineapple for no apparent reason other than "just because", then I'll find it ridiculous or funny. Same goes for fursuits. You people can dress all you want, it doesn't affect me in any way and you seem to be having fun so go ahead. But if you are gonna "fursuit" in public spaces other than the ones dedicated to it (such as in conventions) do not be surprised if someone laughs at it. After all, it looks silly.

And comparing the act of wearing a wolf suit to being black is still as stupid as it gets.


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Apr 20, 2009)

I hope you realize I was asking more about being physically or verbally threatened, not just laughed at as thats most of the point behind it. But any conflict stories are fun to read as well.


----------



## Kesslan (Apr 21, 2009)

Corto said:


> First of all, it's not biased. Just because I dont fursuit doesn't mean I have a special place in my hate-organ for this activity. I obviously wouldn't be moderating this specific part of the forum if it were so.
> Second, it isn't an opinion, or at least not "my" opinion. Someone on the street dressed in a full Wolf or Fox or what have you suit just "because" is silly.
> Maybe there's a fruitfandom out there, and they have great fun dressing as apples and bananas in their conventions and drawing anthropomorphic watermelons and whatever. It could be the most fun they've ever had in their lives. But if I go outside and see a person dressed as a pineapple for no apparent reason other than "just because", then I'll find it ridiculous or funny. Same goes for fursuits. You people can dress all you want, it doesn't affect me in any way and you seem to be having fun so go ahead. But if you are gonna "fursuit" in public spaces other than the ones dedicated to it (such as in conventions) do not be surprised if someone laughs at it. After all, it looks silly.
> 
> And comparing the act of wearing a wolf suit to being black is still as stupid as it gets.


 

Oh I'm not saying one should not expect to have some folk laugh at it ect. I've seen folk make all sorts of comments to that sort of thing in public when the local suiters here go downtown. Some people are really into it, others dont care for it. Thus far there's not been anything actually truely confrontational about it.

It's also possibly I read your saying it's 'silly' in a slightly different way than you were meaning. Cause yeah I think thats some of the attraction for some people, just to be goofing around a little and have fun with it. It's certainly not anything taken ultra seriously (Cause hell that takes the fun out of it too in my opinion). 

Though your opinion that it's silly, while commonly shared, is still your own personal oppinion of it. Otherwise you would not be stating that you think it is silly. That is your view, you are not alone in having that view, but not everyone thinks it's 'silly'. Some people I've seen seem to take it almost as some sort of personal offense. Others are actually scared of people in suits, probably about the same percentage that find clowns terrifying. I've actually got one friend who admits clowns scare the living hell out of him cause of something that happened whe he was a little kid or something and that fursuits with non moving jaws freak him out a little.

As to Kittiara... ehh. Wanting to goof around does not equate to wanting to be harassed about it. If some one say... physically assaulted you just cuase you were out in public cause you were wearing a fursuit it's no different than if they did it becuase you were openly gay or becuase you were of a specific religious belief. If in all 3 instances you are harming no one then there is no legitimate reason for such a reaction.

To give you another comparison of the whole suiter vs say.. gay harassment thing. The angle I'm talkign about specifically are those who make a point of openly glaringly pointing out to all around that their gay like it's something special. Hell, I spent a little over 3 years working as a security guard for various companies. One year one of my co-workers (who is female) was pulling security for a gay pride parade and littereally got harassed by these two lesbians who were deliberately doing their best to try and make her feel uncomfortable about it etc. Got up in her face etc and stopping just shy if outright physical sexual harassment.

Yeah, so biologically you dont have a choice about being gay, but you damn well do have a choice about how you dress up and behave around others right down to the way certain individuals chose to start talking, such as that stupid stereotypical gay lisp some guys take up. I've known a few of the guys around here that started doing that after they 'came out' openly and it's annoyed the hell out of me because, yeah ok so your gay. Big deal, dont have to make a 24/7 show out of it.

Still, thats their choice and so I dont harass them about it, because yeah ok something about it bugs me abit but thats just a personal distaste of that specific quirk. It's apparently meaningful to them in some way and it honestly doesnt hurt me at all. But that kind of behaviour WILL cause others to harass them time to time about it. Just like running around in a fursuit in public can do. In the end you are doing something 'abnormal' by choice in how you are acting, dressing and speaking around others.

I'm not saying drawing harassment by suiting is 100% in line with harassment due to things you cant change, I've already said that in my first post in this thread. But there are a number of smiliarties and other angles that are all too common, and the majority of the root causes are 100% the same.

I find most of the serious harassment I've heard of towards suiters comes from people who buy into all that sensationalized and often staged garbage from CSI, Vanity Fair and there was some mention of that new book some guy is comming out with that promises to be the next big thing since (Furverts I belive was the title).

Sure, some of it is actually real. We all know that, but so far of all the suits I've run into in this fandom only a small percentage of them actually are infact 'adult' suits. A few certainly make me wonder of course, and I seriously question the decision fo some to wear such suits in public. But the simple fact is that most folk I know who suit dont do so for sexual reasons, but only to goof around and have fun. Yet the commonly held stereotype is that we are all mirror immages of these horribly negative and over the top caricturizations.

Oh those furries? Yeah dont let your kids near them, they'll rape them, and they'll fuck your dog too if they get the chance. Also dont let them near anything valueable, their all on welfare and none of them can hold down a proper job, not to mention their uneducated. You probably should also keep your distance, as not a single one of them ever bathes. They all still live at home in the basement and are fat and unhappy.

Sure some of it hits pretty close to home with some folk in the fandom, but it's hardly a representation of the vast majority of people I've met. And if that sort of viewpoint is not fought against then history shows there can be some supprisingly dire concequences. As it is, the RCMP in Canada have been known in the past to show an unusual degree of interest in getting personal details on every furry they can. While there certainly are some individuals they in the fandom they have every right to be concerned about, it's the entire fandom that's being painted with that brush.


----------



## Kittiara (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh god, I don't normally say this but tl;dr to the max, dude.


----------



## ArtySkox (Apr 25, 2009)

A drunk guy at a bar near AC got up in my face and wanted to go fight outside, but he was being an ass to everyone not just fursuiters.  It was a good signal to move on.  Aside from that.. 

I've never been *really* harassed unless you count teenage years doing volunteer work but that was kids just being jerks.  The worst part is the costume was really horrible; Hooty the owl, a giant fiberglass fur covered monstrosity.  It was a reading mascot .. something or other. 

I'm a little surprised to see the comments early on about being afraid to fursuit in public.  It needs the right motivation and group.. it's not really fun to fursuit solo, but I'd much prefer in public than at a con. 

and ditto above, tl;dr


----------



## Ripnerpner (Apr 25, 2009)

Well fursuiting alone isn't something I'd do. I wouldn't even wear ears, tail, or collar by myself, in group with other furs though I could and have on some occasions like furry bowling meets, or a furry go kart trip. But yea, that's about the extent of my fursuiting in public goes, aside from professional mascoting stuff I've done throughout my life, which istotally different anyway 

I wish I had the courage or will to do some of this stuff in a small group or alone but I jsut don't have it.


----------



## Robo-Furher (Apr 26, 2009)

I've hit/drop kicked a few fursuiters for a laugh. Haven't done so in a while, though.


----------



## Aden (Apr 26, 2009)

Robo-Furher said:


> I've hit/drop kicked a few fursuiters for a laugh. Haven't done so in a while, though.



Video plx. 8D


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 27, 2009)

I hear some fursuiters had beer bottles thrown at them at a gay parade by other gays who didn't want them there.


----------



## crazydog (Apr 27, 2009)

sirroco isnt gay dude and neither am I.Definitley wont find me or sirroco anywhere near a gay parade . strait my friend . but its all good cause i know that the majoity is either gay or bi so im not worried bout it.8)


----------



## Smusher6 (May 4, 2009)

I've never suited before, (in fact, I STILL don't have a suit to suit in T_T) but I really, REALLY want to. What I want to do is make the entire thing myself if possible. It won't be easy, but I don't think it would be something I couldnt handle. The only problems really would be:

A: Getting enough feathers and painting them green/purple.
B: Making the beak, and the mechanism to make it move when I talk.
C: The feet. How does one make bird feet?!? >_<;

I'm thinking that I might be able to cut down on the amount of feathers by just putting them on the mask, and arm length gloves. But now that I think of it, maybe I should just get one professionally made. xP How much would a full bird suit typically cost anyways?...


----------



## Whitetip (May 5, 2009)

I don't have a suit (profile pic is me but not my suit) but if I did i'd love to go out in public in it. Especially where I live back home. It would be great fun
If I was suiting while out and about and had someone threatening me i'd tell them right where to go (to put it politely). And as long as the suit wasn't really movement impairing i'd happily hit back if push came to shove.


----------



## Tabor (May 5, 2009)

My suit (The Dread Pirate Tabor) is slowly nearing completion, though whether or not
I would have the nerve to wear it to a non-furry genre event (even if there were going
to be other suiters there) is debatable. I'm not young nor fast should things turn ugly
and besides, I've put too much of myself into this suit to risk having it destroyed by 
some asshole.


----------



## Smusher6 (May 5, 2009)

I've recently made a decision. The suit I make will be a half-suit. That way, it will not only be within my ability/budget to make, but also it won't be quite as stuffy. Pretty much it will be the legs, tail feathers, arms, hands, feet, and a mask, prefferably with a moving bottom beak joint.

I would GLADLY wear it to any non-formal event (funeral, wedding, *except maybe the afterparty ^v^* concert *debateable depending on song/theme* etc.). I would also have no issues wearing it in public...my mom on the other hand...she doesnt even KNOW that I'm a furry yet.

I've shown her my drawings, but I dont think she's internet savvy enough to connect the drawings of anthropomorphic animals to being part of a group online...not to mention my certain...fetishes...which I would be afraid of her finding out. T_T

I plan to let her know AFTER I make this half-suit. And I don't know when that will be. All I am sure of, is that this suit WILL happen, and when it does, my mom WILL know what is going on...wish me luck...>_>;


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 5, 2009)

Tabor said:


> and besides, I've put too much of myself into this suit to risk having it destroyed by
> some asshole.


 
This is my NUMBARR ONE worry.
I spent a lot on my suit commission, my friends understand not to poke the eyes or bash her nose, but the general public..?

Kids aren't really a worry as I'm fairly tall and they couldn't reach my face, but I advise staying away from roads. A can thrown from a car could have terrible results.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 7, 2009)

Why not make a piece suit instead? Light, flexible, and not as much of a target, some icons actually accentuate furriness more than a suit would.  

Ear hat, tail, and maybe contact lenses or two.  After all a light, flexible suit that allows plenty of air isnt too hard to imagine engineering.  I think even Paws could be made, light and flexible, yet allows plenty of dexterity in the hands.  Even the claws could be made using superglue.


----------



## Toaster (May 8, 2009)

would a furry be able to beat me up if I threw pop filed water bullons at them? I hear the suites are hard to run in, so I should be safe.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 8, 2009)

Oh I dont speak of a suit, I speak of light suit icons, or a suit light and small enough to go under clothing.  The perfect suit it would be if supports were not needed or were rather easy to integrate into the suit while still allowing plenty of air, and flexibility so you could breathe well and move.  Hmmmmmm......


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 8, 2009)

Ornias said:


> would a furry be able to beat me up if I threw pop filed water bullons at them? I hear the suites are hard to run in, so I should be safe.



"Some" suits are hard to run in but by and large, you would most likely get a few suiters in a group before they got you. I could see that conversation right now ...

Cop: What happened here? (notices you're all beat to crap)
you: I was throwing water balloons full of soda over there and this fox and a purple wolf beat me up!
Cop: Yeah, right. Come with me ... (sounds of cuffs being put on)


----------



## haynari (May 9, 2009)

i dont have a full suit but i have heard. "why the fuck are you wearing a collar?" and "take that fucking tail off" a bunch of times. but i think if i ever get a full suit i would wear it in public because then nobody would really be able to tell who i am. whi is what i have always liked about dressing up.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 9, 2009)

Corto said:


> First of all, it's not biased. Just because I dont fursuit doesn't mean I have a special place in my hate-organ for this activity. I obviously wouldn't be moderating this specific part of the forum if it were so.
> Second, it isn't an opinion, or at least not "my" opinion. Someone on the street dressed in a full Wolf or Fox or what have you suit just "because" is silly.
> Maybe there's a fruitfandom out there, and they have great fun dressing as apples and bananas in their conventions and drawing anthropomorphic watermelons and whatever. It could be the most fun they've ever had in their lives. But if I go outside and see a person dressed as a pineapple for no apparent reason other than "just because", then I'll find it ridiculous or funny. Same goes for fursuits. You people can dress all you want, it doesn't affect me in any way and you seem to be having fun so go ahead. But if you are gonna "fursuit" in public spaces other than the ones dedicated to it (such as in conventions) do not be surprised if someone laughs at it. After all, it looks silly.
> 
> And comparing the act of wearing a wolf suit to being black is still as stupid as it gets.



I have to agree with Cordo on this. At the end of the day there is a time and a place for everything. You don't go to a funeral in full raver gear, you don't go for a job interview wearing your regular day clothes, and you do not take a fur-suit outside into public just for the hell of it. Besides, many places have local laws/statues that disallow wearing anything that completely covers your face, and fursuit heads fall under that. Often the only loophole is you have in writing permission to show up like that from a building, or private property owner.

Is it really worth possibly getting arrested, or having your suit damaged by retards?

It is better, if you really want to wear something furry, maybe stick with a tail. You can more easily explain a tail away than wearing a whole fursuit, and it's less attention seeking.

Leave the fur-suit for conventions or volunteering because if you wear it over and over again outside the whole thing will eventually lose it's novelty and it won't be fun anymore. Plus the more you wear a costume the sooner it will wear out and need repairs.


----------



## Sulfide (May 9, 2009)

I'd probably be the one doing the harrassing. Nah not really. But regardless, who cares?


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> But regardless, who cares?


You.



JuggaloTheRolla said:


> Stolen Furstuit vs Stolen art work. I wonder what would grind a persons gears more.....





> Ok, dont act cute. This is serious. I am wanting to organize a raiding party for varoius things, and was wondering if anyone is intrested.
> 
> Raiding, as in a group of people simletaneously logging onto a site/forum, and stirring up shyt. The largest best example, would be raid on encylclopedia dramatica, and screwing with anything they have on furries. Thats an example.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sulfide (May 9, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> You.


nope. 
Excuse for First Quote: It was funny. I think stolen Fursuits makes a more compelling arugment over something that cant be stopped anyway.

Excuse for Second: I need to get a hack clan going, and attempting to seek revenge upon trolls is a fruitless idiology. The site I wanted to raid is full of bigots and ignorant fucks. Furries have nothing to do with it. I just want to exploit their arogance openly.


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> nope.
> Excuse for First Quote: It was funny. I think stolen Fursuits makes a more compelling arugment over something that cant be stopped anyway.
> 
> Excuse for Second: I need to get a hack clan going, and attempting to seek revenge upon trolls is a fruitless idiology. The site I wanted to take down is not furry related


First: Right.

Second: "Any article relating to furry", hm?


----------



## Sulfide (May 9, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> First: Right.
> 
> Second: "Any article relating to furry", hm?


 wait, who are you to say I care?


----------



## Gavrill (May 9, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> wait, who are you to say I care?


Who are you to get defensive? :V

I'm just messin with ya.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 9, 2009)

And this would bve posted for which reason?

Oh and I would suppose I would only be threatened by lunkheads if I wore a tail and ears.  But then I have my Paralyze Touch which can incapitate and stun a dummy for about 5 seconds.  By then Id be ont he other side of the lot and accelerating in places where a car could not reach.


----------



## Corto (May 9, 2009)

I don't know what the hell you meant by that, but I've learned never to make fun of you ever.


----------



## Whitetip (May 10, 2009)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Cop: What happened here? (notices you're all beat to crap)
> you: I was throwing water balloons full of soda over there and this fox and a purple wolf beat me up!
> Cop: Yeah, right. Come with me ... (sounds of cuffs being put on)



That would  be so funny


----------



## frisse (May 10, 2009)

you should come to sweden you can do anything you like here and nobady gives a fuck just its not ilegal then you can do all sorts of things


----------



## Sulfide (May 10, 2009)

Carry a tazer for safe mesures and no one will mess with you!


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (May 10, 2009)

Carry a .50cal for safe measures and people will run from you!


----------



## frisse (May 11, 2009)

no  shit!! are you sure or are you just kidding


----------



## Javen (May 14, 2009)

SirrocoTheServal said:


> I'm wondering if you ever get people threatening or harassing you when you go out fursuiting in public places.


Yes I have been I've been like yelled at,honked at and even flipped off,but I gladly flipped them off too and then they started laughing and etc,but I really don't care lol.


----------



## crazydog (May 15, 2009)

SirrocoTheServal said:


> Carry a .50cal for safe measures and people will run from you!


 no kidding...dude id like to see the face of the person that threatens you lol that gun is three pounds of pure beast


----------



## Toaster (May 15, 2009)

furrries.....I don't care if someone wears ears or something, but furfag suites are too much.....
There was furries in ATHF on adut swim last night....


----------



## InuAkiko (May 25, 2009)

I don't have all of my suit yet, but I sure hope that doesn't happen to me once I get active. If I ever saw someone wandering around in suit I'd give them a high paw and a hug. 

One thing I do look forward too is seeing all the little kids get  excited. I'm not much for kids, but I like making people happy. And it's like Lobo Roo said; a lot of kids don't get to go to theme parks and what have you, so it'd be nice to make a kid like that's day.

Oh, one thing I wanna throw in here- those of you gearing to suit in public might wanna check out the rules for places you'd like to frequent (malls, parks, etc), as a lot of establishments have 'no mask' rules =/


----------



## Toaster (May 25, 2009)

If I was to cut off a fursuiters tail, how much money would it cost for them to fix it? Theres been an annoying furry at the mall, want to piss em off.


----------



## waterwolf23 (Jun 15, 2009)

I want to do it when I get a suit.I have seen videos on Youtube and it looks fun.People get mad because :1.They have heard about our fandom and take that as all furries "furpile" each other.
or
2.They hate the fact people are paying attention to us.My teacher told me "a hater must really care to spend all their time doing something to make you angry."


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 16, 2009)

Ornias said:


> If I was to cut off a fursuiters tail, how much money would it cost for them to fix it? Theres been an annoying furry at the mall, want to piss em off.



don't, it would be a hard fix and tails can be fuggen expensive

if you really must piss em off less harmfull pranks would be running up and sticking as much tape on him at random in places as you can (where he cannot reach), squirt bottle or water balloons (avoid the head) or tie something to the tail like maybe rattly noisy tin cans because it can be really hard to reach and untie it

but cutting the tail off is far from harmless and if it was done to me i think i would get downright violent.


----------



## Fruiit (Jun 16, 2009)

I've been threatened quite a few times. I've had some drunk guy offer me pay me for "favors" and I've had kids pull on the ears of my suit so hard they've ripped. There really isn't any excuse for it at all.

People can be such assholes. I don't really understand why people would be mean for no reason. We're just trying to have fun, if they don't like what we do then they can walk away, it isn't that hard to turn around.

I mean, that's what I think anyway.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 16, 2009)

That's how I live. If someone's doing something bothers me, I just ignore them. I'd never anything that would cause harm to them in anyway (physical, mental, emotional, etc.). But other people in this world aren't so kind, and so people must endure what comes they're way.


----------



## crazydog (Jun 24, 2009)

omg i cant let this thread die....


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 28, 2009)

Still waiting for my good suit to come but..
The worst thing thats ever happened to me when I was CeC was being pushed down hard by a 300 pound hambeast of a woman because her kid was scared.
Yes, if your kid was scared I would not go near them, but I'm still going to see the 30+ kids who do want me to give hugs and play skeeball with 'em.

The bitch got her family kicked right the fuck out, and no you cant turn your tickets in for prizes.

E: falling for a troll but..



Ornias said:


> If I was to cut off a fursuiters tail, how much money would it cost for them to fix it? Theres been an annoying furry at the mall, want to piss em off.



I would seriously beat the shit out of you, I wouldn't care about the blood on my suit at that point.
Although, I don't see the point in suiting at the mall. I wanna go putt-putt, ice skating, maybe frisbee golf, sledding in the winter. Fun stuff like that. Walking around the mall just seems kinda pointless to me and is asking for trouble.


----------



## Shino (Jun 28, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> I would seriously beat the shit out of you, I wouldn't care about the blood on my suit at that point.


Agreed. Don't ever fuck with something that costs more than you do.



daREALnakkers said:


> Although, I don't see the point in suiting at the mall. <...> Walking around the mall just seems kinda pointless to me and is asking for trouble.


Yeah, my mall recently adopted a "nothing with masks / covered face" policy after a halloween issue. Apparently someone tried to stickup the McDonald's 'cause he was drunk and thought his superman costume and mask would protect him. Seriously. He was _really_ drunk...

Besides, there's nothing left in my mall anymore except overpriced clothing stores and a gamestop. No, wait, we just got an IHOP. Totally worth it.


----------



## Aden (Jun 28, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> I would seriously beat the shit out of you, I wouldn't care about the blood on my suit at that point.



I can't wait to see a video of some fursuiter wailing on a guy in absolute rage. It'll be the most comical thing ever.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been threatened at a convention before during a little outing I did with friends.

It was at Megaplex back in like, 2007, in Jacksonville, Florida, and it was just myself and a few friends messing around. We went on the trams to go fursuit around in public at this big outdoor mall. Along the way one of my shoes came untied (I only have a partial suit of head, hands and tail) and of course it's goddamn hard to tie shoes with huge, furry gloves on, so I lagged behind the group a bit.

I had a spotter with me (because of my suit design, I can't see anything below eye level, only straight in front of me, so I always have a friend with me to spot) and a guy on the sidewalk where we were walking asked if he could talk to us for a bit. He asked a few questions, then faked a punch to my middle to try and scare me, fuck with me, I don't know what the guy's idea was, but I couldn't see it and so didn't even flinch. All I know was my spotter jerked me back away from him and told me to start walking away, so I did. He later explained to me what happened, and I lol'd.


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> I can't wait to see a video of some fursuiter wailing on a guy in absolute rage. It'll be the most comical thing ever.



I hope if it did come to this, someone would youtube it. I should go searching for one now I thinks.

E: dont bother, nothing good to see. 



Shino said:


> Yeah, my mall recently adopted a "nothing with masks / covered face" policy after a halloween issue. Apparently someone tried to stickup the McDonald's 'cause he was drunk and thought his superman costume and mask would protect him. Seriously. He was _really_ drunk...
> 
> Besides, there's nothing left in my mall anymore except overpriced clothing stores and a gamestop. No, wait, we just got an IHOP. Totally worth it.



My sister worked at a bank for a couple years. She said people thought it was funny to go in on halloween in masks. Seriously people, are you trying to get arrested?

Also a IHOP in a mall, I am _so_ jealous. Closest one is like 45 minutes away from me. I want my Rooty Tooty Fresh N Fruity


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Jun 29, 2009)

I've seen some people harrasing some of my fursuit friends and alot of them have given them bullshit before, its very funny though especialy when one of my friends threatend back a stupid posh furry hater.

the good thing about getting into trouble if your in a fur suit is that no one knows who you are lmfao.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 5, 2009)

ok, fuck with my suit and I'll send my gang of squirrels after you!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHqbS5t0nKA&NR=1

Seemed a bit appropriate for this thread.


----------



## Gravewalker (Jul 10, 2009)

I've gone out in public with a group, and in a suit once! The first was mini golf and that was AWESOME. The public people just giggled or asked for pictures as they all put on a great little show. There was such a large group of us that no one really minded, and any kids nearby seemed to enjoy it.

We went bowling too, I only had a head and paws and people were nervous...but when the kids begged to see us they got fun pictures and hugs. No real harassment from both places thankfully. I'm afraid of it ever happening, as I got bothered once on halloween but that was kinda expected.


OH WAIT there was that one time I was promoting a halloween store in a gorilla costume. Got lots of "get a real job!" comments. But then my friend came out dressed like a bannana and awesomeness insued.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't have a fursuit yet. I will soon though. Anyways, if I ever got harassed by someone. I would simply just ignore them. If they did not stop, I would just go to another place where it is safe. Or I would simply just go home.


----------



## emoral (Jul 12, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> why would you fursuit in public? I could never do that.
> I'd be too embarrased >.<



as soon as i can even though i'm in the uk i'll fursuit in public fuck it  if any guys think they can take the piss out of me i'll be give them a thumbs up! >


----------



## NuriAccalia (Jul 13, 2009)

I was harrased once... My suit is male. But I am a 5'5" female.. these stupid wanna be gangster guys were spouting shit and it eventually pissed me off to the point that when he tried to get in my "face" I  stripped off my mask and paws,grabbed his hat, ripped it off and smacked him with it -_-


----------



## JosephRaszagal (Jul 15, 2009)

emoral said:


> as soon as i can even though i'm in the uk i'll fursuit in public fuck it  if any guys think they can take the piss out of me i'll be give them a thumbs up! >



You're actually a bit better off in places like the UK, Canada, and France; more tolerance and diversity in those places =3

Personally, I don't see why people seem so disgusted by it. To me cute = awesome, so more power to the fursuiters! I want to make a suit of my own, but my current funds won't allow it T_T


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 15, 2009)

May I cut in?

Okay, I don't really understand what's up with that.
We are speaking here of normal people *threatening* fursuiters. It already might not seem too likely. But after seeing this pretty famous video, you'll understand completely what this is about.

If you think you have a chance of threatening an unknown stranger wearing some mysterious and ridiculously intimidating suit related to a potentially dangerous fetish, mostly associated with psychos and other socially inept people, without any knowledge of this person's whereabouts, intentions, or hidden weaponry, and you think you can *get away with it*, then please, *think again*.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 15, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> this pretty famous video



I lol'd so hard. I almost died.


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Jul 18, 2009)

UKtehwhitewolf said:


> All you're doing by joking about harrassing them or throwing fuel over them is proving how much of an ass you are.



Well said. I don't see why some people feel the need to harass fursuiters when we really aren't doing anything to them.


----------



## ~Myst~ (Jul 23, 2009)

pixthor said:


> I lol'd so hard. I almost died.


 
Me too, I remember seeing that somewhere, but now I can favorite it, yay!


----------



## DjSielwolf (Jul 23, 2009)

this is kind of insulting a bit.. a lil but it has its moments 

"take a walk chipmonk!,.... IM A BEAVER!" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDtpQnlaNps


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 23, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> May I cut in?
> 
> Okay, I don't really understand what's up with that.
> We are speaking here of normal people *threatening* fursuiters. It already might not seem too likely. But after seeing this pretty famous video, you'll understand completely what this is about.
> ...


Arghhh i cant watch it, i cant watch it from UK because of copyright restrictions  What is it?

I'm going to get a fursuit done when ive got the money. I love the idea of just going around with a group of suiters and just having fun. When i was a kid i loved going up and hugging people in fursuits, they're so cute and cuddly.  

I really dont see why people feel the need to get nasty with people in fursuits. They're not bothering you so whats the point?


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 23, 2009)

Gravewalker said:


> OH WAIT there was that one time I was promoting a halloween store in a gorilla costume. Got lots of "get a real job!" comments. But then my friend came out dressed like a bannana and awesomeness insued.



Was it Peanut Butter Jelly Time?


----------



## pixthor (Jul 23, 2009)

rawrsome wolf said:


> Arghhh i cant watch it, i cant watch it from UK because of copyright restrictions  What is it?


I can download it and send it to you if you want. Man do I hate those damn fucking copyright restrictions. I can't watch a damn thing that my freinds send to me that live over there. they have to fucking send me the actual video file. JUST SO I CAN FUCKING WATCH A DAMN YOUTUBE VIDEO!!!!!!! DAMN!!!


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 23, 2009)

pixthor said:


> I can download it and send it to you if you want. Man do I hate those damn fucking copyright restrictions. I can't watch a damn thing that my freinds send to me that live over there. they have to fucking send me the actual video file. JUST SO I CAN FUCKING WATCH A DAMN YOUTUBE VIDEO!!!!!!! DAMN!!!



that would be lovely *hugs*

someone at my school set something up to combat this. by making it think your in the usa. but cant for the life of me remember what it was


----------



## Shino (Jul 23, 2009)

pixthor said:


> I can download it and send it to you if you want. Man do I hate those damn fucking copyright restrictions. I can't watch a damn thing that my freinds send to me that live over there. they have to fucking send me the actual video file. JUST SO I CAN FUCKING WATCH A DAMN YOUTUBE VIDEO!!!!!!! DAMN!!!


Would you like some cheese with that whine?

*sniffs*

I smell thread derailment...


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 23, 2009)

I would be the one threatening people in fursuits.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 23, 2009)

Shino said:


> Would you like some cheese with that whine?
> 
> *sniffs*
> 
> I smell thread derailment...



w/e lol


----------



## pixthor (Jul 23, 2009)

rawrsome wolf said:


> that would be lovely *hugs*
> 
> someone at my school set something up to combat this. by making it think your in the usa. but cant for the life of me remember what it was



I'll see what I can do. I might be able to find it for you. btw I added you on MSN


----------



## crazydog (Jul 29, 2009)

wow what a thread hehe....one time i was fursuiting on the pier at the beach and some fisherman hooked me wacked me in the stomac with his fishing pole and then i throwed him over da edge evry body looked at me like huh???? i asked what the crap they were lookin at .....and then i just finished my walk and got escorted off by some big bouncer like dude then i saw the dude i throwed over wadding out of the ocean dripping wet i waved and he flicked me off and said a few choice words...moral of this story is dont threaten a furrie cause ya never know what they will do back ....   ohh yeah btw if yall are saying that i dont have a suit i do have one now cause i got it recently made by my best friend that only does private commisions and then i went to the beach with some buddies thats how it all started


----------



## Aden (Jul 29, 2009)

crazydog said:


> wow what a thread hehe....one time i was fursuiting on the pier at the beach and some fisherman hooked me wacked me in the stomac with his fishing pole and then i throwed him over da edge evry body looked at me like huh???? i asked what the crap they were lookin at .....and then i just finished my walk and got escorted off by some big bouncer like dude then i saw the dude i throwed over wadding out of the ocean dripping wet i waved and he flicked me off and said a few choice words...moral of this story is dont threaten a furrie cause ya never know what they will do back ....   ohh yeah btw if yall are saying that i dont have a suit i do have one now cause i got it recently made by my best friend that only does private commisions and then i went to the beach with some buddies thats how it all started



[Begin translation]
[Translating from <12-Year-Old> to <English>]

Wow, what a thread!

One time, I was wearing my fursuit on a pier at the beach. A fisherman managed to hook me and then hit me in the stomach with his fishing pole. Needless to say, I had to retaliate, so I threw him over the edge of the pier. Everyone else looked at me in confusion. I asked them at what were they looking.

As I finished my walk, I was escorted off of the pier by a bouncer. It was around then that I saw the person that I pushed over the pier's edge. I waved, but he gave me the finger and a few choice words.

The moral of this story is that you should never threaten a furry - you never know what they may do in return. Also, if you think that I don't have a fursuit, you'd be wrong as I had one made by a friend.

[End translation]


----------



## Silkstone (Jul 29, 2009)

> You're actually a bit better off in places like the UK, Canada, and France; more tolerance and diversity in those places =3


In Canada's larger cities like Edmonton, Toronto or Montreal, maybe. Anywhere else is just as closed-minded as anywhere else >.< Especially since a lot of areas are premoinately farming towns when you go west... 

Thanks for the traslation Aden =) You saved my brain lots of hrts.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 29, 2009)

I partial sometimes, 
though being a skinny goth chick with cat ears and a tail, I doubt I get it anywhere _near_ as bad as an actual full-out fursuiter.

People will laugh, and people will make meowing and barking noises,
but I also get a lot of "Wow, that's really creative"s and "You're so cute!"s.


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't wait until I get to go fursuiting in public, considering I have a combination of the "I'm better than you so back off" and "I don't give a shit about what you think" attitude.

But never upset a bipolar bear


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am pretty new to the fandom, but I dont think I would ever fursuit, but I ever did get harassed that person would have to go tell his friends that he got the shit beat out of him by a big headed husky


----------



## crazydog (Jul 31, 2009)

Aden said:


> [Begin translation]
> [Translating from <12-Year-Old> to <English>]
> 
> Wow, what a thread!
> ...


 thank you for doing that for me i cant write worth a darn but fyi im 15 years old dosent really say much that you corrected a minor thats not out of school and you pretty much did my homework for me so i win


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 2, 2009)

I just needed to say that I went fursuiting in public for the first time today. I was in my partial, and I'd promised the owner of the local pottery store (and also a friend of mine) that I'd show her my suit the next time I came in. I waved to everyone in the parking lot, and a few little kids came over and shook my hand. One little girl even gave me a hug. I had suuuuch a blast! I can't wait to do it again!

Though no one threatened me outright, I got a few nervous looks from some passersby. My neighbors had a friend over when I got back, and her tone suggested that she would have attacked me if no one else were around. But anyway, it was a lot of fun.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 2, 2009)

At my work, they encourage you to dress up.


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, I haven't been suiting... yet. I have something very specific I want for it, and I'm working my way through figuring out how to make it. But I would definitely like to. That is, I would like to go around in daily life in it, like maybe on weekends. I am worried, however, that I might get some flack, because I'd be dressed as my fursona, and she's female(Yeah, here come the gay jokes. DUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRR... you're so fuckin' original.). So on the one hand, it would be a very lifelike suit, so people would see my face and relate to me on a human level. On the other hand, other people might be a little more mean towards some guy in drag. At least I think drag is according to your ACTUAL gender, not the character you're dressed up as. If I got harassed, I might just run if it's a bunch of bastards, and my odds didn't look too good. But if it's just some yob who thinks it's funny to pick on a guy dressed as a Vixen, then I wouldn't hesitate to open up a can of angry furry bitch on his ass. 

I can see it now: 

Cut to scene of dork sitting on sidewalk with cop next to him. He has a shattered nose, multiple cuts, two black eyes and broken teeth, plus little bits of fluff stuck to the crusted blood.

Cop: "So what happened to you?"

Scumbag: "A Vixen beat me up." 

Cop: "Really. Huh."

But I'd really like to just go around town in the suit, because it would still look different enough from me for me not to be recognized, unless it was by people I see a lot. If I was doing anything involving nightlife, I'd feel safer with friends around. I would never go to a club alone in the suit. Just too many creeps. But it would be lots of fun overall, so I'd just deal with the drama as it happened. And maybe take some self-defence courses for good measure.


----------



## BaronWise (Aug 2, 2009)

crazydog said:


> thank you for doing that for me i cant write worth a darn but fyi im 15 years old dosent really say much that you corrected a minor thats not out of school and you pretty much did my homework for me so i win


<Translation><15> to <16>

Thank you for doing that for me, because I can't write worth a damn. Also, I'm a 15 year old so that doesn't mean much that you corrected a minor who is still in school and you pretty much did my homework for me so I win.

Being a minor is no excuse for using poor English.. I'm only a year older than you and I'm correcting you, so don't really use that crap.. it ticks people off.

PS: I know this is a little off topic, but I had to get this out of my system!

I can't wait until I get my suit finished (which I really should work on to I don't have to wait)


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 2, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> Being a minor is no excuse for using poor English.. I'm only a year older than you and I'm correcting you, so don't really use that crap.. it ticks people off.



True logic is true. Unless English is your first language, or you are mentally disabled somehow, then there's really no excuse for such bad writing. 



BaronWise said:


> PS: I know this is a little off topic, but I had to get this out of my system!
> 
> I can't wait until I get my suit finished (which I really should work on to I don't have to wait)



Yeah, well, at least you know how to make yours. It's not like, "OHNOEZ! I am an obsessive perfectionist and must make my fursuit supar real or not at all."


----------



## BaronWise (Aug 3, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Yeah, well, at least you know how to make yours. It's not like, "OHNOEZ! I am an obsessive perfectionist and must make my fursuit supar real or not at all."


Who said I wasn't a perfectionist? If I make something and it isn't perfect.. DO IT AGAIN!


----------



## crazydog (Aug 5, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> <Translation><15> to <16>
> 
> Thank you for doing that for me, because I can't write worth a damn. Also, I'm a 15 year old so that doesn't mean much that you corrected a minor who is still in school and you pretty much did my homework for me so I win.
> 
> ...


  If it makes you feel better I want you to know that I wasn't trying to be perfect if I was,I would have wrote like this.The internet doesn't have rules to go by.If I made a mistake this time don't correct me I make mistakes, and you're no exception. End of story.


----------



## Aden (Aug 5, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> <Translation><15> to <16>
> 
> Thank you for doing that for me, because I can't write worth a damn. Also, *I'm a 15 year old so that doesn't mean much that you corrected a minor who is still in school and you pretty much did my homework for me so I win.*



Major run-on, should have broken up into smaller sentences.

:V


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 5, 2009)

Fixed it for you.



crazydog said:


> If it makes you feel better, I want you to know that I wasn't trying to be perfect. If I was, I wouldn't have written like this.





crazydog said:


> The Internet doesn't have rules to go by.



Actually, it has thousands. And none. And they all contradict each other, and make perfect sense in combination.

Rule 1) The Internet is not a fucking hugbox. People WILL take the piss out of you, especially on FA. 

Rule 2) Unless you are retarded, or a conservative, or a fundie, (oh wait, those three are actually one category)then people *will* criticise you for bad use of English. 



crazydog said:


> If I made a mistake this time don't correct me.



Sorry, no deal.  



crazydog said:


> I make mistakes, and you're no exception. End of story.



So you're like rubber and I'm like glue? Sure, good point. 
Now go get a clue.


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 5, 2009)

After reading every single post *deserves a medal* This thread is insanely off topic. I've gone out fursuiting. Some love ya, some don't care, and some make comments. Everyone is entitled to have an opinion I suppose.


----------



## S@ndy K1tty (Aug 5, 2009)

On occasion my mate and I (British term mate, my actual mate always gets confused on that one) will do the partial with the ears, tail, and paws, and just go for a random outing. Some people ask to pet us, others give us some downright unfriendly stares. But all in all, it's worth it just to out being "comfortable", if you know what I mean. Yeah, my other half will gladly go out with me in my half fury self, but she tends to save the dressing up for "the get-togethers". better than nothing, I suppose.

And I do feel bad for anyone out there who's ever had to fursuit without a handler. That could get just downright scary! They always have some at the amusement parks. And yes, knowing about the characters walking about, how could you see someone like Snoopy or Donald Duck and not want to hug them? I was elated when I saw one of the furries from Califur over at Anime Expo. 

Anyhoo, that's my 2 shillings...


----------



## Cyrus (Aug 5, 2009)

I've never fursuited in my life, and I want to. However, this is Australia where I am, and it seems that the vast majority of this place isn't overly fond of furries. XD So I'd imagine that a few people would wail on me if I tried to go out in public with a tail. ^^


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 5, 2009)

Cyrus said:


> I've never fursuited in my life, and I want to. However, this is Australia where I am, and it seems that the vast majority of this place isn't overly fond of furries. XD So I'd imagine that a few people would wail on me if I tried to go out in public with a tail. ^^



If they do that, then light them on fire and shove them down a hill or into traffic.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 5, 2009)

Bullets at high velocities usually deter Assailants!


----------



## Aden (Aug 5, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> If they do that, then light them on fire and shove them down a hill or into traffic.





Poet said:


> Bullets at high velocities usually deter Assailants!



Ah yes, internet.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 5, 2009)

My public fursuiting experiences have always been positive. I march with a spotter as part of the non-profit organization that I'm a member of. People request a photo with me, a paw slap or fist bump. It's tax-deductable too.


----------



## eyeplusfork (Aug 6, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Throwing gasoline on fursuiters is an amusing and rewarding pastime that's fun for the whole family!



Oh you're just a bloody riot, aren't you.  Excuse me, my sides are in stitches from laughing so hard.  Grow up.

*@ Beetlecat:*  I'm new to the whole fursuiting thing.  what do you mean by a handler?


----------



## S@ndy K1tty (Aug 6, 2009)

Unless you have a head that has some really cleverly hidden eyeholes (like mesh in the mouth or near the eyes) it's a little difficult to see in the suits. That's where the handler comes in. They help lead the suiter in the right direction, make sure they don't bump into people or things, and can translate pantomime for the suiter. Sometimes it's almost as bad as needing a spotter for a forklift! lol
Hope I didn't overstep with the explanation.


----------



## pixthor (Aug 6, 2009)

S@ndy K1tty said:


> Unless you have a head that has some really cleverly hidden eyeholes (like mesh in the mouth or near the eyes) it's a little difficult to see in the suits. That's where the handler comes in. They help lead the suiter in the right direction, make sure they don't bump into people or things, and can translate pantomime for the suiter. Sometimes it's almost as bad as needing a spotter for a forklift! lol
> Hope I didn't overstep with the explanation.



A spotter is also a person that looks out where you are going. Since you can't really that good see in a fursuit. He/she also watches out to see if someone is doing something to the suit. While you are in it. IE someone trying to purposefully damage the suit.


----------



## BaronWise (Aug 6, 2009)

Aden said:


> Major run-on, should have broken up into smaller sentences.
> 
> :V


Oof! My summer grammar is starting to kick in!! I really wasn't sure how to change it without rewording it too much. BAH!
Thank you for the edumakation on my bad eenglish


----------



## eyeplusfork (Aug 7, 2009)

S@ndy K1tty said:


> Unless you have a head that has some really cleverly hidden eyeholes (like mesh in the mouth or near the eyes) it's a little difficult to see in the suits. That's where the handler comes in. They help lead the suiter in the right direction, make sure they don't bump into people or things, and can translate pantomime for the suiter. Sometimes it's almost as bad as needing a spotter for a forklift! lol
> Hope I didn't overstep with the explanation.



Ah!  thank you.  that's very sensible. :3


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 7, 2009)

unfortunately the only time I ever got to fursuit was in high school as our mascot, Rocky, yeah we were the Rams, I twas great everyone loves you when your doing that and the kids always were happy when I'd come up and shake their hands or give 'em hi five.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 5, 2009)

My spotter carries my long straw and bottle of lemonade when on parade so I can hydrate regularly. He or she also directs me to children who would like hugs or a picture with me.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 5, 2009)

I have done it once, just around a neighborhood.  
Never got harassed, luckily, but let's see what Halloween brings.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 5, 2009)

I plan on getting a half-suit sometime next year, so hopefully I'll be able to wear it in public eventually.  I actually hope that I do get harassed. I'd love to react to that bullshit.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Sep 5, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I plan on getting a half-suit sometime next year, so hopefully I'll be able to wear it in public eventually.  I actually hope that I do get harassed. I'd love to react to that bullshit.


commissioned?


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 5, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> commissioned?


 
I'll be buying one from somebody.  I can't make it myself due to lack of talent/being lazy.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 5, 2009)

Glitch said:


> I have done it once, just around a neighborhood.
> Never got harassed, luckily, but let's see what Halloween brings.


 
Uh, kids carry eggs on Halloween. Just be careful.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 6, 2009)

Hell, i get threatened by the neighbors just for ACTING like a fox.  

It takes alot ot keep up the roleplay when someone completely out of the games trying to explain you need a freakin counselor.


----------



## Aden (Sep 6, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> It takes alot ot keep up the roleplay when someone completely out of the games trying to explain you need a freakin counselor.



That's when you briefly come out of character to explain to them it's just a roleplay so they don't try to have you committed. :T


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 6, 2009)

Aden said:


> That's when you briefly come out of character to explain to them it's just a roleplay so they don't try to have you committed. :T


 
But why do that when you can simply confuse and taunt their way of thinking in roleplay?  Kitsune are best known for testing and putting people through the fire to make them better.  I remember I questioned why shed do such a thing, and picked apart her reasonings like a rabid squirrel until eventually she just got disgusted and walked away, while I got ready for backlash.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 6, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Uh, kids carry eggs on Halloween. Just be careful.



There will be others around, and it is a good neighborhood; I'll be safe. 
Thanks for the concern, though.  ^^


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 7, 2009)

OHHHH YEAH.

well one of my friends actually didnt recognize it was me and began punching me and such then I took off the head and he was like "oh sorry dude"

also I got mobbed by a 4channer and also mobbed by a horde of drunk chicks.


----------



## Aden (Sep 7, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> also I got mobbed by a *4channer* and also mobbed by a horde of drunk chicks.



That word doesn't mean much nowadays


----------



## JMAA (Sep 7, 2009)

I just hope there isn't any problem on me while fursuiting because that will be my RL identity sometimes.


----------



## Cave (Jun 26, 2019)

One guy at MegaCon Orlando 2019 was standing in an Epic Photos line. He was making fun of my character and sarcastically said "Aww! Its a cute horsie! Its so cute!" He sounded like he was jealous too. Like whatever. People were staring at him too. Like what the heck is his problem. 
Several people keep calling him a cow because of his pink nose. Its like duh! Horses have pink noses too. nothing too serious though.


----------



## WilHewson (Aug 27, 2019)

What I'd like to know:
Have any of you ever been grabbed by the ass and/or crotch?
Also, have any of you ever engaged in a knockdown/dragout fight with your harasser(s)?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 31, 2019)

Studio_You said:


> What I'd like to know:
> Have any of you ever been grabbed by the ass and/or crotch?
> Also, have any of you ever engaged in a knockdown/dragout fight with your harasser(s)?



Bro this thread has been dead since 2009, none of these people are gonna respond lol.


----------



## Keefur (Sep 5, 2019)

I was at a gaming convention as an attending guest of honor.  My friend, the con chair, had a Lego suit he wore there.  I told him that if he was going to wear a Lego suit, I was going to wear my fursuit.  He said he was fine with that.  I wore it and was a big hit, with someone wanting a photo every couple of steps I took.  I must have done 2 or 3 hundred photos that day.  I was outside (in fursuit) taking a breather, when there were these two guys, about 35 years old, sitting on a bench looking at me.  One said to the other, "Effing Furries!  You can't get away from them!"
I stood there and said to them, "Hey guys, you know, I wear my fursuit to charity events, and go see children with terminal illnesses sometimes to make them feel better.  Have either one of you guys ever done anything worthwhile like that?"  
They replied with a terse, "N0."
To which I replied, "Maybe it's because you were too busy sitting on your FAT ASSES playing video games all day."  This whole conversation was quite loud, as I wanted to be sure that the twenty or so people standing around could hear the whole thing.  I turned and walked back into the building to the sound of the applause the people gave me for putting those two clowns in their place.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 3, 2019)

JMAA said:


> I just hope there isn't any problem on me while fursuiting because that will be my RL identity sometimes.



Oh this... reminds me of my situation, lemme say it below;




Keefur said:


> I was at a gaming convention as an attending guest of honor.  My friend, the con chair, had a Lego suit he wore there.  I told him that if he was going to wear a Lego suit, I was going to wear my fursuit.  He said he was fine with that.  I wore it and was a big hit, with someone wanting a photo every couple of steps I took.  I must have done 2 or 3 hundred photos that day.  I was outside (in fursuit) taking a breather, when there were these two guys, about 35 years old, sitting on a bench looking at me.  One said to the other, "Effing Furries!  You can't get away from them!"
> I stood there and said to them, "Hey guys, you know, I wear my fursuit to charity events, and go see children with terminal illnesses sometimes to make them feel better.  Have either one of you guys ever done anything worthwhile like that?"
> They replied with a terse, "N0."
> To which I replied, "Maybe it's because you were too busy sitting on your FAT ASSES playing video games all day."  This whole conversation was quite loud, as I wanted to be sure that the twenty or so people standing around could hear the whole thing.  I turned and walked back into the building to the sound of the applause the people gave me for putting those two clowns in their place.



Oh dear Keefur, you are our hero!! That really encourages Terry!

By the way, in my case, I failed to maintain reason---trying to figure out the 'best' way to reach compromise between my heart and surrounding being's opinions---thus my instinct, if I may name it that, had bursted up.

Now I'm wearing an actual pet collar with cat-like clothes(semi-cosplay hoodies?) in public for real, it gives me comfort and it feels like I am being myself!
It's far behind if this is to be compared to actual Fursuitting, but still! 

Thank you! Meow!! X3


----------



## Nyro46 (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice ten year old necro


----------



## Nax04 (Oct 3, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> Nice ten year old necro


Must be a new record


----------

